# A 125G Discus tank



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

These are Blue turks I grew out over 2 years in a 55G BB. Six of them all together.

Low light plants with root tabs that sit under 110 watts of ligting. No ferts, although I feed pretty heavy.

amazon swords
anubias
a couple of crypts
tiawan moss tied to manzanita branches



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

pretty, how often are water changes?


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Viettxboii said:


> pretty, how often are water changes?


Thanks! I just top off a couple of inches each week with 30% WC's every other week.

tc
Mark


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Whoa, that looks really clean for a NPT tank.


----------

